# Help please.....with photos!



## Laemia (Jun 7, 2007)

Can someone help me please... if you have any Ghost Mantids I would like to be able to see the difference in a male and a female especially when they are young. It has been explained to me but I'm not sure if I understand it. I figured pictures would be better. I have an adult male so I'd really like to see photos of an adult female and then sud abult male and female. Thank you to all who help!


----------



## mrblue (Jun 7, 2007)

from mantisonline.de (great site, if you havent already visited):







the female's crest/horn/whatever is notably wider and shorter than the males, usually less crumpled but thats not deffinite. also, you can see her antennae are relatively short compared to his (this is a pretty universal rule, not just for this species).

here is another direct comparison:






you can see the difference in the thorax clearly here. also in general females tend to be abit stockier, the males a bit more slender. when you only have one, this can be hard to see, but if you have a number of them it gets a bit easier to seperate them.

you asked for an adult female:






subadult male:






subadult female:






hope that helps. theres loads more photos on that site, you should really check it out.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 7, 2007)

Thats just great i got 4 females and 1 male  

great pics


----------



## mrblue (Jun 7, 2007)

i know how you feel  

but could be worse eh? could be 4 males and one female. at least this way if he's a wiley fellow and youre careful with feeding etc, he could do the dirty with more than one female. good luck!


----------



## Isis (Jun 7, 2007)

You are totally wrong. 4 males and 1 female is a far better configuration... males are very unwiling to mate so having more than 1 is better.


----------



## mrblue (Jun 7, 2007)

there is a difference between being "totally wrong", and having different opinions and experiences.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 7, 2007)

'big/' im not kidding, is this referring to the mantis? :shock:


----------



## mrblue (Jun 7, 2007)

the picture has both german and english annotation. the word youre referring to means "thick" in german, and is describing the antennae.


----------



## Laemia (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you all! Now I'm pretty sure I have two males and one female!


----------

